
Senior News Corp Exec Says Hulu CEO Jason Kilar Is A Goner - lotusleaf1987
http://www.businessinsider.com/senior-news-corp-exec-tells-people-hulu-ceo-jason-kilar-is-going-to-be-fired-2011-2
======
phlux
So Tech Crunch thinks that reposting what Colbert says is content?

I now know what TC plan is.

The AOL content road map came out and it stated it wanted a certain number of
"pieces of content" by months X Y and Z.

TC is ramping up is bullshit content production to make it look like they have
grown their content production by N%.

They will treat every little article, regurgitation or not, as an "additional
piece" of content.

Surely, Mike will try to leverage this into a higher position for himself. "VP
of global online technical content" or some such bullshit.

I wonder how long it took him to schedule meetings with anyone who would
listen at AOL after the acquisition to try to get them to fund an AOL version
of the Crunchpad.

